# Bulls/Suns Trade idea



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

ok... just hera me out.... Over the past few months, I have thought about possible scernios for the suns... and I got to thinking about this one.... now this is simply thrwoing the idea out on the table, I want to see if you guys like the idea, and if you think it is possible.....and all this ONLY assuming the Bulls get the #2 pick overall



Suns Trade: Shawn MArion 18.9 PPG 9.3 RPG
Casey Jacobsen
rights to Milos Vujenic
Cavs pick

Suns Receive: Bulls #2 pick
Jamal Crawford 17.2 PPG 5.3 APG
Jerrome Williams- thow in to make it 80%


now by doing this, the Bulls would get an All Star SF that they have soo desperatly looked for, AND get a good back up for Hinrich, and a solid SG in Jacobsen...... and while not breaking up the Curry, Chandler, Hinrich connection, add Marion to this lineup, and you will have a VERY solid starting 5, and a good team for the future. The line up would be

PG- Hinrich
SG- Gill
SF- Marion
PF- Chandler/ Davis
C- Curry

The suns on the other hand will get a proven YOUNG point gueard in Crawford, a possible super star in Dwight Howard, AND by clearing Marions Salery, even more room to to work with.... we are talking 27 million in Cap room, to not only sign the likes of Dampier, but also get a solid guard in Q Richardson, Kobe!!.... or we can sit on the money, and wait until next year, and offer someone like T-Mac, the Maximam contratc, or any other premier free agents......even without thinking about Free agents, this would be the suns lineup next year...

PG- Barbosa/ Ben Gorden?
SG- Crawford
SF- JJ
PF- Amare/Mcdyess
C- .Howard, Lampe

thats a GOOD LOOKING lineup.... I would LOVE to see this happend... Especially since the bulls will be the team reluctant to take Howar, they will entertain offers, and an offer that will land them a young All Star SF, is an offer that is hard to pass up, and I think that the suns need to do it, because right now Marion has the highest Trade value, and has a LOT of money invested, not that he is not worth it, but since we have JJ, and a shot to land kobe, I think it is worth it, and this is a possibility we should look into!!!


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

dont like it.


Bulls need a perenial leader, Shawn Marion, is not the type of player that can lead very well. He is a tremendous player that is great at complimentary to a leader.

Plus Jamal Crawford is mainly a scorer, Shawn is so much better in the defensive end. He is better suited to a developing beast as Amare.

What we need is a point guard who is a threat outside. A shooter playing point, who hits the open look. That way our inside players and athletic players can have opportunity to go inside more.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't think we need more young talent. We need the ones we have to develop a bit more, and we need some depth off the bench.. People look down him sometimes because overall he's had a down year (picked it up recently), but even if it's not in a leading role this team needs Shawn Marion. He brings too much to the table to given up for another highschooler who plays the same position as our own and an unproven combo guard, even though on paper it might not look too bad.

I would just add a few more pieces and give a little more time to gel better (his first offseason is going to wonders for Amare, I have no doubt).. blowing it up with a huge trade isn't going to get us anywhere, imo. We have the talent, but you can't win on talent alone and we need to get help in other areas.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

but heres my only deal, in three years Shawn will be making 15 Million a year, and 4 will be making 16 a year...... He is truly a great player, and I am not down on him for anything, truth be told I REALLY hope we keep him, but this deal is done ASSUMING we have a good feel on KObe, because if it scomes down to that, getting Kobe or Q Richardson, Howard, and Dampier for Marion I think is not only the BEST case for any Suns Scernio I have heard thus far, but it makes sense, and could concievably happend....Thats the only reason I would want to see this thing done !


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Agreed with two above posters.

The Suns should use all their resources (e.g. picks, young but unproven players) to acquire an all-star talents, not more young, immature players. By the way, the top two concensus picks - Howard & Okafor, are all future star PFs. What's the point of getting them when you already have Amare who is more proven and has at least equal upside?


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

ya ok... my bad, maybe it just wouldn't work out.... but that said I think it WOULD make sense, and I think it would be an option the suns would look into in the offseason, as possibilties for finding ways to sign Kobe.... truth be told, I just don't see the suns getting him straight up, they are going to have to do something to land him, and this idea would make sense.... 

Dop ya'll think signing Damp is REALLY what the suns should do... I think if the suns BLOW 7-8 million at him, is A HUGE MISTAKE... and I am afraid the suns may throw even more money at him...


ah well, I trust the suns, but for the record, I think this would be a deal to consider......


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This is horrible.

JYD has a horrible contract.

Crawford is FA.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> This is horrible.
> 
> JYD has a horrible contract.
> ...


If your talking about J Williams... his 6 million dollor contract is up after this next year, same with White....

Crawford is a RFA, and all signs point to the bulls wanting a Sign and trade to get him away......

However the suns Do need to pick up some veteran help, and maybe signing Crawford isn't exactly what we need right now.... BUT I think the lineup of those stars, just sounded enticing, thats all.....and ALL of this is predicated on the suns feeling confident enough where they could get Kobe, or worst case scernio Q.

I would take this lineup 10 out of 10 times over the current one.... 

PG- Crawford
SG- Kobe or Q
SF- JJ
PF- Amare
C- HOward/Dampier

or the lineup we most we will have....

PG- Barbosa
SG- JJ
SF- Marion
PF- Amare
C- Voskul/Dampier?/Mcdyess

am I way off the mark here? I know why are just talking about maybes, and a bunch of IF's HOWEVER I think if it came down to it, the first lineup would be MORE competitive than the Latter lineup! IMO....


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RyGuY43084</b>!
> 
> 
> If your talking about J Williams... his 6 million dollor contract is up after this next year, same with White....
> ...


1. There are many more veteran PG's out there that I would prefer over Crawford.

2. It makes a huge difference if you have Kobe or Q. Q averages only 40.2% shooting. 

3. I'm really skeptical about Howard. I know he is very popular, but I'm not sure he is a better center prospect that Lampe. I would take him if Okafor was gone, but I would not screw up the franchise to get him.

4. I'm not sure I see the point at center with Dampier on both lists.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The Suns just moved heaven and earth to dump Penny's contract and had to endure the Googs cap nightmare. They won't be taking on another exceptionally bad contract anytime soon.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Here are the few things I would like the Suns do:

1. Make an all-out effort on getting Kobe down in the desert, whether it is straight up signing or sign-n-trade.

2. Stay away from Dampier. As a Warriors fan, I've witnessed countless non-performed,no-energy nights from Dampier. He is having a good year and I would stop here, just short of calling him 'playing for contract'.

3. If they keep their top pick and it's not top 2, draft a project big man. The Suns can afford the gamble because a) This draft by all accounts don't have a can't missed product outside of top 2; b) The Suns already have excess of talented players from 1 thru 4 but the 5s are sorry.

4. If they do get top 2 pick, entertain all kinds of offers (trade-down, trade for talents, etc)

5. After Kobe, make Ginobili & Okur the priorities if they are still on the market.

6. If non of the above work, save the money and wait till next year.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Here are the few things I would like the Suns do:
> 
> 1. Make an all-out effort on getting Kobe down in the desert, whether it is straight up signing or sign-n-trade.
> ...


I agree about Dampier, but after watching Maciej play and considering his age I would say we have one of the top 6 center prospects in the league. Lampe is going to be good, and I don't see Okur being an upgrade over Lampe for more than one or maybe two years. If we didn't get Kobe, I would go for re-signing McDyess and going after Camby and Brent Barry (or Ginobili, seems like he might cost too much but who knows).

As far as I'm concerned, the priorities (outside of getting Kobe) for the Suns are to get deeper and get better defensively.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> the priorities for the Suns are to ... get better defensively.


Emphasized by tonight's loss against the Clippers. If Camby was in the middle to send back those weak offerings from Brand and Wilcox inside (though they had a couple fierce dunks, most of their makes were easy, uncontested inside shots) it would have been a 15 point blowout even with JJ playing as poorly as he did.

Giving up 54 points to an Elton Brand/Chris Wilcox combo = unacceptable. I can understand Amare and McDyess backing off a bit when they're in foul trouble, but they weren't and they played passive, sissy defense on the inside tonight and we lost because of it (and JJ's nonexistence)


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

It was a good loss. Otherwise the Clippers could not have tied us for the lottery anymore and Atlanta would have to win to tie us.

Amare is averaging 25.2ppg 11.3rpg 2.2apg in april. And at least 23+ppg in each of the last 3 months.

Tomorrow at Utah is almost an automatic loss. Back to back on the road and Utah is a team that we don't play well against usually.

Hope for the Clips to beat Seattle and Atlanta beating Boston.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Amare has been out of his gord offensively. Nice to see you're keeping your sig updated (to the minute! :laugh: ).

I can barely express my excitement to see what he will become with a full offseason and perhaps even a summer camp under his belt. He was truly special on the offensive end tonight.. spin moves, fadeaways, bank shots, dunks, layins, putbacks.. also had a couple of superb passes.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll admit I run hot and cold about Kobe. I do not really like the reaction he had to criticism of his shooting too much. Considering the kind of money he would make, he could become an Alan Iverson and totally uncontrollable. I'm not saying the Suns shouldn't try, but I would not be heartbroken if they failed.

My first pick for center would be Mark Blount rather than Dampier. I think the Suns could get him for a LOT less money and he does not have a history of injuries like Dampier. Camby too is also injury prone.

I am afraid that the price of Brent Barry may end up being too high, but he is still my first choice. He is not a big scorer, but he is a deadly shooter, plays defense, and can play the point or SG.

My preference in the draft (unless they get Okafor or Howard) would be Biedrins from Latvia. He is smaller than than the other Euros, but he is the only one know for being a strong defender, shot blocker and rebounder -- plus very athletic.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Dunno how Blount had slipped my mind.. he has been awesome, averaged something like 16/13 in March and he's still playing well. Funny how all these centers seem to have career years when the opportunity for a new contract is knocking.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

From what I understand, Blount won't be resigning with Boston next year. His relationship with Ainge is terrible and he has made it clear he will be leaving at the end of the season. Phoenix is definitely a leading candidate in this case, Blount would be a great addition alongside Amare. We always knew he could rebound and play solid defense, but now that he has proven he can score in the post and taking the 12 footer, he will be a valuable commodity this offseason. Blount will keep the Amare double teams modest and won't cost more than a starting salary of $5-6 million.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I would imagine Utah has some interest in him as well, but Blount definitely isn't out of reach.. from what I've seen of him as well he seems to have a fairly good mid-range jumper, which would make him a nice compliment to Amare (as McDyess has been because of it).. 6 million seems steep though, as good as he's done recently.. Brad Miller and Corey Maggette were getting 6-7 million starting deals and I don't think Blount is nearly that caliber of player.. Miller was an all-star and Maggette was a 23 year old coming off a 17ppg season..


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm guessing that Mark Blount will get at least a mid cap offer, but only a few teams will be able to offer more: Atlanta, Denver, Utah, Clippers, San Antonio, Detroit, Cleveland, and the Warriors if Dampier leaves. 

There is no chance that San Antonio, Detroit, and Cleveland would be in the market. Denver is likely to re-sign Camby unless they go for Dampier. Clippers biggest issue is a guard (Kobe of Q Richardson). Atlanta can offer a lot of money, but not a very good working environment. Golden State is a mess and are likely to focus on re-signing Foyle.

This means the choice is Utah or Phoenix. Utah had a better record, but I think Phoenix is likely to be the more attractive alternative.

However, the money would have to be enough above mid cap to beat out the other center starved teams in the East.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 6 million seems steep though, as good as he's done recently..


NBA teams are desperate for a true multi faceted big man. No doubt in my mind someone will throw $5-6 million at him.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Blount, on paper, should fit in really well with this team because of his athletism on both ends of the floor. He is also a pretty active defender and a developing mid-range shooter. Some team is going to overpay him this summer because of the lack of talents in this spot. I think the Suns should pursue him (he also slipped on my mind for some reason) but I'm not sure they will make a big contract (maybe a MLE or little bit more) because the Colangelos aren't big-spender for outside players.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*huh?*

I honestly don't know a whole lot about him.... is he worth it... it looks liek this off season, we are going to have enough money to either Bring in one BIG F.A. (Kobe, Q, Nash), or bring in a Mediocure player, and Resign Mcydess....

So is Blount worth giving up on signing a big name.... and haveing him, will he solve our problems....

This is what I see, just from the outside.... He is almost 30 years old, 7'0, He had a good year this year (Ironically on a contract year), but all and all he is a 5.9 PPG, 4.5 RPG Career Avg.....and to pay a 30 year old Center who is having a Career year and is still Avg 10 PPG, 7 RPG...... I believe it would be a different story if he was say 22, or 23 but He is not.....

While I think he would be a good addition, I believe We should go after him ONLY AFTER other resorces are exhausted, I would say he shoudl be a 3-4 Million dollors a year, and liek our plan "B", or Plan "C", IMO....


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If I were the Suns, I wouldn't give Blount $6m next year. I think he should be a secondary target. Vlade and Damp should be at the top of the list; then the guys like Okur, Camby, and Blount.


----------

